# Frozen chicken wings



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Can I give frozen chicken wings dies anybody know please? I keep forgetting to get one out of the freezer and they are great to give as I slip out if the front door!!! Lol
Thankyou


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I think you can, I give mine part frozen!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Purplemummy said:


> I think you can, I give mine part frozen!


Thanks for that will go get her one


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the general advice is to defrost them (or at least partially defrost) as the bone will be more likely to splinter if still frozen. The bone in wings is quite soft when raw (defrosted).

S x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sue's right. NI told me to defrost them....or at least partially defrost them for that reason. x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is an area that really freaks me out...do you have to smash them up first?

Thanks 

Sam x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You don't have to although I used to snip into the skin a bit to help him get his teeth into it. They do seem to swallow them at an alarmingly fast rate but I've read that their stomach acid can break them down in about 20 mins! x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

I have given frozen, when forgoteen to get out of freezer but generally do defrost.


----------

